# Good Chinese Luxury Watch.



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

As we go to China often we are thinking about Chinese watches and would like to know what Chinese watch manufacturer is the most reputable?

Automatic is de rigueur and we prefer Solid Gold cases.

Which company would you recommend?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got loads of chinese tat, but seagull seem to have a good reputation and the bejing watch company seems to be the runner up


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> ive got loads of chinese tat, but seagull seem to have a good reputation and the bejing watch company seems to be the runner up


I just visited the Beijing Watch Company's web site. They have some very beautiful watches and the specs seem to be good. We will most certainly give them a look on our next trip.

Thanks much.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have never owned a Seagull before but managed to get one of these Chinese Airforce reissue 1963. A fantastic watch.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

I think Seagull succeed to adopt Chinese look to be much more "international". The fact is that only Seagull exports Chinese watches, via Seagull HK. Beijing, Shanghai and Fiyta don't sell outside China, they are focused only in domestic market. So their design is more Chinese, while Seagull's is more "western".

All in all Beijing holds higher prices, while the quantity of Seagull watches helps them to be a little bit cheaper. Both are excellent quality brands.

I own few modern Seagulls (wrote some reviews here), satisfied from them all. So I'd recommend Seagull.


----------



## raulgonzalez (Jan 15, 2012)

As mentioned Seagull is the most well known of the brands outside of China but the Beijing Watch Company also produce some great models at a slightly higher price. Both brands produce basic movements and movements with high end complications such as tourbillins and minute repeaters. I keep meaning to try one of the 1963 Air Force Chrono's, I love the style but I've just never been sure if it would wear a little too small.


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

Beijing Watch Factory seems to be a really interesting high-end Chinese watchmaker. As I found in

http://www.swissinfo...ml?cid=33043058



swissinfo.ch said:


> The watchmaker, which employs 610 staff, only makes mechanical watches - 10,000 in 2011, including several hundred extremely elaborate designs, and 800,000 movements.
> 
> Production is destined exclusively for the Chinese market where demand for high-end products has exploded. A Beijing Watch tourbillon movement can cost from SFr5,700-69,000 ($6,000-72,200).


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

jmm1 said:


> I have never owned a Seagull before but managed to get one of these Chinese Airforce reissue 1963. A fantastic watch.


Is that the 38 or 42mm version?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

ed335d said:


> jmm1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never owned a Seagull before but managed to get one of these Chinese Airforce reissue 1963. A fantastic watch.
> ...


 Where can I get one?


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

luckywatch said:


> ed335d said:
> 
> 
> > jmm1 said:
> ...


Info here:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f72/1963-chinese-air-force-style-watches-thomas-others-821627.html

I ordered mine via Ed (hked), but details for the guy who supplies these is also in the post on page 2.

There are, I believe, 3 versions:

42mm cream face

38mm white face

38mm black face

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f72/seagull-1963-reissue-available-seagull-hk-directly-420653-88.html

I ordered mine in HKD and am picking it up in a few weeks, cost me a tad under Â£135

HTH!


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

Get yourself a Sea-gull with the ST2130 movement (I have six). I think Beijing watches are over-rated; I bought one and returned it because of a stuttering seconds hand. Check out the posts on WUS.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

ed335d said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > ed335d said:
> ...


 Thanks mate.


----------

